#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские святыни

## Svarog

Помогите, пожалуйста, составить культурную программу.
Хоть цель поездки туристическая, но с буддийским уклоном  :Smilie: 
Человеку неопределившемуся с традицией, интересно узнавать как можно больше. 
Какие буддийские святыни посетить на Шри-Ланке? Может что-то не такое популярное и раскрученное для туристов, а более душевное?



Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ануруддха

Хм, все буддийские святыни в Шри-Ланке очень популярны и посещаемы туристами. В первую очередь - это Храм зуба Будды в Канди. Канди сам по себе интересный городок. Дерево Бодхи в Анурадхапуре, рядом Алувихара - оттуда начался буддизм на острове. Пещерный храм Дамбулла. Гора Сигирия, там в том числе жили и монахи. Ну в общем получается стандартная тур программа. В качестве экстрима можно взойти на пик Адама - незабываемы ощущения  :Wink: , отпечаток стопы Будды опять же. Душевно жить в какой-нибудь гостинице в джунглях.

----------


## Good

Очень впечатлили статуи Будды из храма Гал Вихара
http://artclassic.edu.ru/catalog.asp?ob_no=19172
и Дагоба Тхупарама в Анурадхапуре
http://artclassic.edu.ru/catalog.asp...940&cat_ob_no=

----------

Pema Sonam (26.12.2008)

----------


## Yage

Больше всего запомнилась гора, которая напротив Сигирии - на верху открываются волшебные виды...
Мы арендовывали на 10 дней водителя с микроавтобусом и катались с духовными друзьями по всей Шри-Ланке. 
Количетво Дагоб поражает... Но больше всего впечатлили 2 вещи: пещерные храмы с буддами Дамбуле и Шри-Пада (пик Адама).
В пещерном храме десятки сидящих будд разной расцветки, глючный потолок, аромат благовоний и самое главное энергетика, намерение места. Я находился в остановке ВД достаточно долго, подходил к каждому будде и зависал... Каждый будда - это дверь в определённое состояние. С каждым буддой я переживал что-то новое. В общей сложности я провёл в пещерах несколько часов, чем сильно напряг друзей, которые пробежались, пофоткали и всё...



Пик Адама - это отдельная история, магическая и полная психоделии. По дороге бабушки угощали жену бетелем...видя как мы мокрые от пота спешим "быстрее-быстрее....". А до самой горы случилось испытание - нам индус указал противоположный путь и мы потратили час на забирание на соседнюю гору... Так что к подножью Шри-Пады мы пришли уже полные впечатлений...
Но на вершине меня лично так вставило, что я сел в дза-дзен и целый час сидел, просто созерцая светящийся туман и узоры... Жена с приятелем в это время рядом мёрзли от холода, а мне так жарко было, что пот лил в три ручья и всё тело горело.

фотки нашего трипа тут: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2127571&type=1

----------

Дондог (23.08.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

Почитал тему, аж самому захотелось на Шри-Ланку :-) Поправлю финансы, обязательно съезжу!

----------

Читтадхаммо (05.09.2011)

----------


## Yage

По теме: у некоторых храмов продаются подношения в виде белых и розовых лотосов, а так же светильники на животном жиру, стоят копейки и их потом можно использовать у себя на алтаре или на улице. 

В Шри-Ланке очень трепетно относятся ко всем живым существам: не убивают и не приченяют вреда в большинстве мест. Например, едим в автобусе, резко тормозим, ждём - дорогу переползает мегаядовитая змея, пропускаем, потом через пару км пропускаем черепаху итд в этом духе. Заказываем водителя на 6 дней в офисе - по менеджеру ползают здоровенные чёрные муравьи по голове, лбу, а ему нормально...- обычное дело. =)

Я был во многих странах ЮВ Азии и самые приятные люди конечно в Шри-Ланке. Это люди номер один! Проблема только в языке - не все хорошо говорят на английском.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (14.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (05.09.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Например, едим в автобусе, резко тормозим, ждём - дорогу переползает мегаядовитая змея


не понятно, вы кушаете в автобусе (едим...), потом резко тормозите... потом снова жуете? :Big Grin: 

так все-таки ЕДИМ или ЕДЕМ????

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Друзья мои у меня просьба. не надо Ширипаду пиком адама обзывать. ни адам ни все что с ним связано к горе, где след Будды отношения не имеют.

----------


## Yage

> не понятно, вы кушаете в автобусе (едим...), потом резко тормозите... потом снова жуете?
> 
> так все-таки ЕДИМ или ЕДЕМ????


Конечно ЕДЕМ, прошу прощения за свою безграмотность, но и едим и пьём, по сторонам смотрим...

----------

